
Show HN: Pouces – alternate input method for iPhone - caratorn
http://itunes.com/app/pouces
======
rajington
Interesting, how did you decide on which letters go where on the radial menus
and is there any predictive aspect to it?

~~~
caratorn
I wanted to get the most popular letters in a convenient swipe gesture or in
the middle regions to be accessible from both thumbs. Another data I looked at
is bigram frequency to have sequential input from both thumbs. For example
"the" is using the left, right and then left finger again.

There is no predictive method, maybe in the future.

------
Gys
A short demo video would be nice. Now I have to read and imagine how that will
work. Too much effort...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ha! I routinely dismiss posts that make me view a video. I have no time for
that.

~~~
Gys
Me too. But in this case looking at a video of a few seconds would be much
more clearifying then reading a text, looking at pictures and trying to
imaging how useful / efficient this will be.

------
jastr
This is a pretty cool UI!

